

Formal axiomatic divination - samstokes
http://reperiendi.wordpress.com/2010/09/01/formal-axiomatic-divination

======
drcode
This appears to be made up. Is it meant to be fiction?

~~~
jerf
Really reminds me of the fictional Mandelbrot Monk:
<http://www.raygirvan.co.uk/apoth/udo.htm>

------
mikestay
Yes, it's fictional.

